# ink not reaching t-shirt



## Soup Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

after two power cleans my texjet still does not print . The ink is reaching the print heads but does not print on the T-shirt . Has anyone had this problem before.?


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you able to get a nozzle check?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds like a fuse but I don't know much about that machine.


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello ! I also have a Tex-jet (or G-Jet) and we had the same problem last week after changing the printhead. The mainboard was defect - we had caused a short circuit because we switched the cables on the printhead..... Our fault...  ....
There was ink in the printhead but nothing came out onto the shirt....
It took us a couple of hours until we found
"our mistake".
Hope this helps....


----------



## Soup Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

hi
thanks for the information but we are still hoping it
is a simpler problem than the main board. We have 
now done another 4 power cleans and then a print 
test at this point the epson screen displays ''nozzles still clogged''


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You should check your capping assembly. If there is a problem with it then your inks will not be "vacuumed" through the print head. You would then have the non-printing symptoms you're describing. Your problem could also be your main board, ribbon cable, or your printhead.

Harry


----------



## Soup Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> You should check your capping assembly. If there is a problem with it then your inks will not be "vacuumed" through the print head. You would then have the non-printing symptoms you're describing. Your problem could also be your main board, ribbon cable, or your printhead.
> 
> Harry


Thanks Harry
we have checked and cleaned the capping and after a clean I can see the different colours of ink in the capping , so the capping assembly must be OK ? How do I check the main board ?

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

When you do a head clean, can you see the ink coming into your waste container?


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

.. we were also confused when we did a powercleaning... ink was coming out of the print head but no ink while printing a tshirt... then we called our G-Jet dealer and
he told us it sounds like a defect mainboard. We switched it - and voila : 
printing was just fine ...
I don´t think you can "test" it - to see if it is defect.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I had my mother board go out on my machine but it was acting like it was printing, just not laying any ink. That is why I asked if the ink is going to the waste when doing a head clean. If it is then it might be a comunication problem such as the board or the ribbon cables. Also have you checked to see if there are any scorch marks on your ribbon cables? If you are under warranty I would try to see if a tech can come take a look.


----------



## Soup Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

sunnydayz said:


> When you do a head clean, can you see the ink coming into your waste container?


hi yes the waste container is filling up with me expensive ink.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

When you go to print, does it look like its printing, such as the print head moving over the graphic area, but no ink coming out?


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

I still say blown fuse. I have seen this problem on the T-Jet 2.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

yep it does sound like a communication problem. Because they head cleanings bypass the board, and that is the only thing mine would do when my board went. On my board I was told it was probably only the fuse, but because on the HM1 the fuse is not resettable, its actually soldered in, that the whole board needed to be replaced. I would check anything that is part of the communication system. The board, fuse, and ribbon cables.


----------



## Soup Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

As my printer is still under one year old I have now called the distrabuter and they are coming on Wednesday as I have told them what you guys have said they are bringing a main board and a Spain print head. So I will let you all know what the answer was.

Gordon


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm glad you are getting some help Gordon  Let us know what happens.


----------



## Soup Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just to update you on the current situation . The technician came on Wednesday with a main board and a spare print head but still can't get the printer printing he thinks it might be the spare head he brought 
with him so he came back with another new print head on Friday but still no joy .So he has gone of to contact the manufacturer. it is still a guessing game if anyone has any more suggestions they are very welcome to comment ...

Thanks


----------

